# Portage lakes tournament today



## Basscat2 (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone know the results of the Portage Bass tourny today??


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Hankins /Pierce took 1st with 16lbs........my hubby took 4th with 9.90  I didn't fish this one, don't know the rest of who placed.


----------



## Basscat2 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Ranger,

Anyone know about todays (Sunday) Portage results?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Heard Hankins won again today, but thats all I know.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Now I've heard that Marty and Steve won on Sun. anybody know?


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

WB185Ranger said:


> Now I've heard that Marty and Steve won on Sun. anybody know?


Eddie (Hankins) and Mike Pierce did indeed win Sunday with about 12 1/2lb.
Eddie had a nice little hotspot!

I had the boys this weekend, not as much money but just as much fun!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Cull'in your usually the other dude that fishing those "hot spots" with Eddie!!!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

WB185Ranger said:


> Cull'in your usually the other dude that fishing those "hot spots" with Eddie!!!


That's how we like to do it whenever we get the chance! 
He's a great guy and a great fisherman.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Yep he is and your not to shabby yourself Cull'in!!


----------

